# Wo bekomme ich einen Headsethalter her ?



## Star_KillA (6. März 2011)

Ich suche nach einem Kopf den ich auf mein Tisch stellen kann und da das Headset drauflegen kann.
Mehrere Leute im Forum haben sowas doch hier oder nicht ?


----------



## iceman650 (6. März 2011)

Was sehr gut ist, ist ein Klorollenhalter von IKEA. Jetzt ohne Spaß. 
Ansonsten schau mal nach einem Sennheiser HH-10.
Und wenn du handwerklich gut bist, kannst du dich ja HIER in dem Thread inspirieren lassen, da sind einige Meisterwerke dabei, aber natürlich auch Zeug von der Stange.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Star_KillA (6. März 2011)

Danke , gegen selberanpacken habe ich nichts


----------



## Star_KillA (6. März 2011)

Ich habe schon eine Idee , mit Plexiglas , hehe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2011)

Hier wären ein paar Hutständer, oder man besogt sich einen Kopf von einer Schaufensterpuppe


----------



## iceman650 (6. März 2011)

Allerdings muss man mit diesen Köpfen aufpassen, dadurch werden die Ohrpolster oft plattgedrückt, was ja meist nicht unbedingt erwünscht ist.
Deswegen sind die allermeisten Kopfhörerständer so konstruiert, dass die Kopfhörer einfach nur oben am Kopfpolster aufliegen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Star_KillA (6. März 2011)

Außerdem sollte man das HS nicht zu sehr ausleiern sonst sitzt es nicht mehr fest


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

Ich würde einen T-förmigen Ständer mir bauen


----------



## TAZ (7. März 2011)

Ähmmm Bananenhalter...ohne Scheiss jetz...

Amazon.de: bananenhalter


----------



## sipsap (7. März 2011)

wtf es gibt bananenhalter?!   

sieht aber nach ner brauchbaren variante aus.


----------



## Bier (7. März 2011)

> Wo bekomme ich einen Headsethalter her ?


Lern erst DEUTSCH okay? 
Sry das ich so abwertend schreibe, aber haben grad Karneval

*edit: *Alles okay hab das falsch gelesen. Dachte du meintest Headset.
Aber hab bisschen was getrunken also SORRY!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. März 2011)

Dann passt der Benutzername ja!  …


----------



## Bier (7. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dann passt der Benutzername ja!  …


 
Ja passt wohl

Nein Spaß normalerweise bin ich nüchtern, aber wie gesagt haben grad Karneval und ich muss erst mal wieder normal werden.
War vllt. Sch.... was zu schreiben okay.
Aber nächtse mal werd ich wieder gute Tips geben wie immer.


----------



## Star_KillA (7. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Lern erst DEUTSCH okay?
> Sry das ich so abwertend schreibe, aber haben grad Karneval
> 
> edit: Alles okay hab das falsch gelesen. Dachte du meintest Headset.
> Aber hab bisschen was getrunken also SORRY!!





			
				Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Ja passt wohl
> 
> Nein Spaß normalerweise bin ich nüchtern, aber wie gesagt haben grad Karneval und ich muss erst mal wieder normal werden,
> War vllt. ******* was zu schreiben okay.
> Aber nächte mal werd ich wieder gue Tips geben wie immer



Ich versteh den ganzen Post nicht


----------



## Bier (7. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich versteh den ganzen Post nicht


 
Brauchst du nicht versthen.
Bin grad ein wenig angetrunken.
Warte bis morgen früh


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. März 2011)

Brauchst du auch nicht, denn das war nichts anderes als sauber verpackter Spam.


----------



## Razer83 (22. März 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Ähmmm Bananenhalter...ohne Scheiss jetz...
> 
> Amazon.de: bananenhalter


 
 ich dachte der verarscht mich man muss ich lachen  wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Dari (22. März 2011)

Ohja der Bananenhalter hat was xD

Wie wärs zb. hiermit ^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/Anatomie-MODELL-...399071557QQcategoryZ70411QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lan_Party (22. März 2011)

Es gibt einen terminator kopf der aber ganz schon teuer ist oder der kopf von Cod mw2 Prestige Edition.


----------



## iceman650 (22. März 2011)

Und solch ein Kunstkopf leiert den Kopfbügel aus und drückt die Polster platt. 
Also eher nicht empfehlenswert.
Die beste Lösung ist und bleibt (mmn) ein Halter, auf den der Kopfbügel nur aufliegt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dannny (4. August 2012)

so dann grab ich den thread nochmal aus 

ich suche einen headsethalter wie beim thermaltake armor revo den man so an der seite einklappen kann.
weis jemand obs das ding sozusagen als ersatzteil gibt? und wo man das herbekommen kann ?


----------

